# Urgently Needed: DTG Supplier US Area



## taufan (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello ALl,

I am an eBay seller which already ran this business for almost 2years.
Currently, I am looking for a potential supplier who can support me with BEST PRICES and BEST SERVICES. For the record, my monthly turn over between 200-300pcs.
If anyone interest, do let me know your best prices follow the below info*
ONE SIDE PRINT + Gildan/Anvil Black 6Oz + Shipping US*
S-XL print sz.10x10" 
2XL print sz.10x10" 
3XL print sz.12x12"

*TWO SIDE PRINT + Gildan/Anvil Black 6Oz + Shipping US*
S-XL print sz.10x10"
2XL print sz.10x10" 
3XL print sz.12x12" 

Payment: paypal. (In advance during the order placement)
Sharing files: Dropbox

Thank you and sincerely appreciate to have your prompt feedback!


----------

